# What do you think of her...



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Currently in the process of buying some new goats. I've never bought a doe before (we have two pet wethers) but I'm hoping to get some does so I can start breeding goats.  anyways let me know what you guys think of her! I like her coloring a lot! I'm a newbie so any comments are welcome thanks....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a cute little girl!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

How old is she, her body seems a little big for her legs but i had a doe like that and she is turning out nicely, she is very pretty thats for sure


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks I thought she was cute too. She was born 4/07/03.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

4/7/13 haha.... it's getting late


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

10 years makes a big difference, at first I thought you were comparing her age to being "getting late" 

She is cute


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Hahahaha that's funny.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok I think I may buy her  she would make a lovely Christmas present, for myself


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

She is very pretty. I think she would make a nice first doe


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

She will actually be my second if I get her. We are getting a pregnant doe in December. haha I am def hooked


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

We are even butchering our steer early (we have two) to make room for goats! Hahahaha but the steer are also way too messy for me and are eating SO much hay. So I'll be happy to see them go a little early  excited for my new additions. Now how do I convince my father to sell these sheep.....


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Nigerians are addictive. They're just so fun sized and cute! Lol


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

She's on her way! Noah picked her up this morning.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray! She's a lovely little lady. I'm sure you'll enjoy her.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's cute! Let me know when you want to breed her, I will help you pick out a buck to improve her faults


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Some more pics. Exploring her new home and meeting our wethers. I've never seen buzz and woody so excited. They were bouncing around everywhere. And she's very friendly  love her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks thanks. We are pretty happy with her. She was my Christmas gift from Noah. And ScottyHorse I'd like that thanks. I think she has a little growing to do yet. She seems dainty next to the boys... She's really cute


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

She looks very happy in her new home. Congrats!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Cute and looks healthy which is the main thing.... Her body and legs look like the style of my Nigie buckling that we brought home....


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Super cute! She is lovely, and your wethers are so manly (in a cute way!).


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

She's doing really well. We are SLOWLY changing her feed to what we use. I'm only hand feeding her for the first week so we can form a bond with her. She was chewing her cud earlier today. I think I will worm her tomorrow just to be safe. Although I prob should have done that as soon as she got here right? Also i am getting a pregnant doe some time early in December  as long as she doesn't come back into heat. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions for everyone when it comes time to kid. Although the breeder Im getting her from is very helpful and nice. (Pretty much all the breeders I've dealt with have been) I'll try to get some pics of the pregnant doe on here as well. Thanks everyone  I just love my goats. <3


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is Dark Star the pregnant doe. Although we may call her Starla 

























And here is the Buck she was bred to.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all cuties!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Love Starla and the Buck too(he looks alot like our new Buckling actually)....


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Amazing goats, NoahEm!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Going to get Starla tomorrow!! I'm so excited. I'll post pictures when she's here  I feel like a little kid on Christmas Eve


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

ScottyHorse, about dolly.... What faults do you think we should try to improve when we breed her? I'm thinking obviously a buck with a little more leg. Anything else? Her legs are so short. Haha she actually has trouble keeping up with the boys when they run. I bet loosing a little weight would help with that too though  anyone else who wants to can chime in as well....


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I know you asked for faults but im not good at those. In the first picure on the first page I didnt like her but with your pic Ive decided I love her head and neck just saying Lol


----------

